# BTEC National Certificate for IT Practitioners - Anyone done it?



## Amnesia_180 (Jul 2, 2004)

Hello.

I have been having a serious think this christmas, and I have come to my decision - I will be leaving Sixth Form (where I am doing 3 A Levels, 1 of them I hate [business studies], the teacher is never there and we are getting nothing done). Anyway! 
I will be leaving to attend college, hopefully to do (part-time) BTEC National Certificate for IT Practitioners. It starts in february and ends in June. The hours is on Thursdays for 32 weeks.

I was just posting this to ask if anyone has taken the course? I am 17 years old and in my first year of A Levels (which I will be leaving).

I was hoping to run the Cisco courses (all 4 of them) along side the BTEC one, but the Cisco course started in september, so I will have to wait for the next one to come along).

Anyway, has anyone done the BTEC National Certificate for IT Practitioners (Software Development), and if so - what have you gone on to do with it. I will want to run another part-time course alongside this one and i have anything from these To choose from. Obviously I am not asking you to spend hours researching lol, but what would did you do along side your BTEC ?

I personally feel my knowledge on computers is quite high, I know most of the programmes like the back of my hand etc, I am not saying I know as much as most of you do, and I bet you are thinking " a 17 year old thinking he knows everything". I know i don't know everything, but I am pretty computer literate and all I have ever done is "computers" in my life. This is why I am deciding to take it up in college.

Thank you for your help
Amnesia


----------

